
On Language - How Fail Went From Verb to Interjection - mshafrir
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/08/09/magazine/09FOB-onlanguage-t.html?_r=1
======
blasdel
"William Safire is on vacation"

FAIL

------
afed
Fail isn't an interjection, it's only a verb no matter what 4chan retards
think.

